

What Is Intelligence? Beyond the Flynn Effect - tokenadult
http://www.cup.cam.ac.uk/us/catalogue/catalogue.asp?isbn=9780521741477

======
tokenadult
The original hardcover edition of this book by James R. Flynn came out in
2007, and I read it immediately. Now I've just read the new chapters in the
2009 updated paperback edition, mentioned in the submitted link.

Another participant here on HN recently kindly submitted a commentary article
from the Chronicle of Higher Education criticizing Howard Gardner's theory of
multiple intelligences. Flynn has a new chapter in his book with a very
thoughtful criticism of Gardner's theory, with especially good insight into
the behavior of educational administrators that have eagerly adapted Gardner's
views in ways that Gardner himself might not approve. Flynn's chapter on
Gardner is a great example of writing that "delights the mind"

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

and provides a framework for further thoughtful research. His other two new
chapters are also up-to-the-minute summaries of some of the latest research on
human intelligence, with significant contributions from other researchers such
as Linda Gottfredson.

A good recent overview of Flynn's views from a lecture by Flynn can be found
at

[http://www.psychometrics.sps.cam.ac.uk/page/109/beyond-
the-f...](http://www.psychometrics.sps.cam.ac.uk/page/109/beyond-the-flynn-
effect.htm)

